# Old building bases, Modern Glass tower above



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Dancing Banana said:


> if the alternative is demolition, yes they should!


Exactly in my metro the city of Tampa just demolished all the historic structures to build something else.


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

erbse said:


> Actually, most modern additions don't work on historical buildings. They're destroying whole cityscapes/roofscapes with this crap (take Vienna as an example).
> They shouldn't do this to the world's architectural heritage.


Modern City: Heritage? Will Heritage and beauty make me popular?  Please... like me... I'm cool... 

We just have to get used to the fact that beauty is a thing of the past, ugly is the new hot!


----------



## Tdvmaster (Aug 11, 2009)

the bottom of the building consists of exterior walls of an old houses (dating from 1890) in which the comunist have established the Security Directorate and which was destroyed in the Revolution of 1989. In 2003, the Union of Architects in Romania, raised the new building


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

bankwest tower in Perth


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

^^I don't think BankWest or Rialto count. There are plenty of skyscrapers built _beside_ heritage buildings, I'd like to see buildings actually _on top of_. I wanted to post another photo of Ernst & Young Plaza in Melbourne cause I think its a really good example, and the pic Nickkkkkk posted a the beginning of the thread is a red x. Couldn't find a really good one though:


----------



## anang117 (Jun 6, 2009)

The Ritz-Carlton Jakarta


----------



## anang117 (Jun 6, 2009)

^^
this hotel is the one that got bombed recently


----------



## Jimmy McShane (Jan 26, 2009)

I consider this a bad practice; it defaces the charm of historical buildings.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Bay-Adelaide Centre, Toronto*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonathancastellino/3404719823/sizes/l/









Courtesy of Taller, Better


----------



## NICKKK1995 (Jun 14, 2009)

all of these are great examples !!
loving the bay adelaide centre " isaidso "


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

CaptainJason said:


> Wasnt the Hearst building meant to be a skyscraper origionally but got axed? If so does anyone have any pictures of what it would have looked like?
> 
> Great thread idea by the way


I'm pretty sure I remember reading that it was which I'd guess explains why the tower seems to fit so well.

They don't really fall into this catagory but by far my two favourite old/new albums are the Reichstag and the British Muesum. Fosters style seems to work very well with old buildings for some reasom.


----------



## Discu (Mar 13, 2009)

GAP15 in my home town


Source: Flickr

Detailed view


Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu (Mar 13, 2009)

PEC (Port Event Center) - also in Düsseldorf


Source: Flickr


----------



## Demolishing BA (Sep 24, 2009)

taboe said:


> Here is a picture I took in Bucharest. In the back is a small building that fits this topic, anyone know the name?


its really horrible!

the most shameful thing is that it was Romanian Archs Union that did such a disgusting project. its not just that they've ruined a beautiflu building or ruin, but they've also ruined one of the most important urban landscapes of the city!

the same problem with archs unions is in Buenos Aires.

a real shame!


----------



## PauloBrasil (Aug 8, 2008)

wow, nice buildings!


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

Unilever Rotterdam 









Kraanspoor Amsterdam









Berlin, near oberbaumbrücke









Richard Rogers' reconversion of a bullfighting arena in Barcelona, where the entire structure is even lifted one floor









Herzog/De Meuron's CAIXA forum Madrid









or their tate modern, for that matter:









well, actually, Zumthor's museum in Köln is built on top of a ruin of a church:


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Here in Winnipeg Red River College incorporated these historic facades into their modern campus.


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

This one is kinda weird:
Waldorf Astoria hotel, Jerusalem (currently U/C):








The the higher structure is completely new and the right one looks like this right now:








It's a historical structure so the entire inner structure was demolished and only the front was left and will be the front of the new building.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Tallinn: Shopping and offices near the city center:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Antwerp, Belgium: New Harbour Office by Zaha Hadid (planned)


----------



## NICKKK1995 (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks everyone, these are all very good examples of mixed architecture......some of them look HOT but some look god dam ugly......the one in amsterdam is ridiculous, it looks like a factory, what is it by the way ??


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

NICKKK1995 said:


> thanks everyone, these are all very good examples of mixed architecture......some of them look HOT but some look god dam ugly......the one in amsterdam is ridiculous, it looks like a factory, what is it by the way ??


ooh, no, believe me, those are the most amazing offices of Amsterdam! It's a reconversion of a concrete crane track in the old harbor of Amsterdam (there used to be a big industrial crane driving around on top of this concrete thing to unload ships). It's across the water of the old city in a part that is slowly becoming part of the city. You'll have to imagine it sticks out quite a bit into the river, so you can see all of old amsterdam from there (which is at the other side of the river). 

A crane track is a very improbable thing to reconvert - in all it's functionalism and uglyness - so this thing really is and unexpected beauty around there. If you'd be visiting amsterdam some time, try and find it - there is a little pond going there and in general it's an interesting area (and the pond is very nice). If you see it you'll understand what I mean


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! They did a very nice job over there! It's an excellent example of reconversion.


----------



## laurentius (Mar 29, 2007)

The problem with these designs is that most of the time the original beautiful building is completely destroyed when they build the new shine huge skycraper on top of it. The old interiors are completely demolished to make room for supporting pillars etc. The only thing left standing is the facade, just to fool people to think that the old has been preserved. Sometimes they even demolish this and make a new mock-up of the old with some small adjustments like less decorations or windows for example.


----------



## NICKKK1995 (Jun 14, 2009)

wow looks way better than before......i love it better at night hahaa


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

philvia said:


> not sure about the status of this... but it's one of my favorites(Hearst being the other)


of the same architects in Madrid: the Caixaforum Madrid, a museum




















I think both are quite ugly


----------



## tazzmaniadodo (Jan 28, 2008)

One nice one from Bucharest Romania

The old base was rebuilt from zero. so the old-style building is a new building.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

^^ Bucharest again:



meerceea01 said:


> Metropolis Center complete:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Bucharest again:



> A new project approved:
> 
> The transformation (and consolidation) of this palace
> 
> ...


----------



## melkart (Apr 21, 2009)

Beirut Souqs, Lebanon
Existing Building at the base was Purposely left in a ruined state to evoke the Lebanese civil war.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's one from Baltimore...not so good hno:










DC is somewhat known for doing a bad job with this uke:


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

Le Clerk said:


> Bucharest again:


oh, how I hate this building. The architectural institute at least is done with the best of intentions - I allways felt this one wasn't, the old facade is just rudely abused.

The other one seems sensitive. I remember there is a thirth reconversion, but more solid, I suppose allso on the Calei Victoriei - or on Buluvardul Regina Elisabeta ... I don't remember, it seemed quite nice on the drawings.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Agree. Many of these additions work well, but this one is a mistake.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

MDguy said:


> DC is somewhat known for doing a bad job with this uke:


WTF?... terrible!


----------



## Poupée de Cire (Oct 16, 2009)

...


----------



## Poupée de Cire (Oct 16, 2009)

...


----------



## NICKKK1995 (Jun 14, 2009)

that looks really disgusting haha, they should have just left it how it was !!


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Small example from Belgrade, Serbia


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice thread!!


----------



## abraham (Jul 6, 2005)

In the following example, neither the old building nor the glass tower are particularly outstanding, but the whole is fairly harmonious. Uruguayan consulate, Rosario, Argentina:


----------

